# Bartow



## debohunter (Oct 18, 2010)

any one haveing any luck in Bartow


----------



## Taporsnap77 (Oct 18, 2010)

ive been seein deer a few bucks here and there. nothing to write home about, shot a doe yesterday lost the trail. broke her leg couldnt find.


----------



## madcop942 (Oct 25, 2010)

Wish I was still hunting in Bartow...the guy who had the lease last year screwed around and blew it.

I was hunting off Holcomb Road and loved it.  Me and my son killed 4 last year...oh well.  Good hunting!


----------



## AccUbonD (Nov 1, 2010)

Haven't seen the first buck in 2 weekends. Told myself yesterday I wasn't going to leave until I saw a buck. Well dark and 10 does later no bucks.  Usually at this spot I see small bucks cruising all the time.


----------



## GATA Style (Nov 5, 2010)

Went in at 330-4. Watch 2 does eat until about dark. Friend shot a doe last night between rains. I'll be back in the woods at 615. Our land is in pinelog.


----------



## CarMan (Nov 5, 2010)

3 Bucks shot in two days on our property. Early afternoon. Hunt right now, all you can!


----------

